# Age for jumperoo



## Fossey

I have noticed a lot of you have used the jumperoo from an earlier age than the 6 months that is stated it is suitable from. So my question is what age did you put your LO in it and when were they in it without being propped by blankets or pillows?
I want one desperately and I know she is too young atm for it, so I just want to know when I can use it from safely. We have absolutely no space for it lol but I dont care I will make room!


----------



## reallytinyamy

its suitable from 4 months I think, Chloe started using hers at 3 and a half months

EDIT: I've just checked and the gidelines that I can find on the internet have changed and it says 6 months/ when baby can sit unaided- definitely different to when I got mine in november!!!


----------



## Serene123

Yeah I put Caitlyn in at 3 months something but she was too short, I had to put a box under her feet!


----------



## lcside

Erin went in hers at about 5 months as we bought it her for christmas. She would have been fine to go in it earlier though. xxx


----------



## polo_princess

I could of sworn it said 4 months a little while ago and not 6 months?


----------



## nikky0907

I bought it to Lola for Christmas and she started using it at 4 months, she was a little too short for it them however.


----------



## charlie07

There was a story on TV over here the other night about walkers, etc. They are saying that putting babies in walkers, jumperoos etc too soon can cause curvature of the spine. OH translated and it said that the most cases in Europe was in the UK.

So after that report, we only let Gabbi go in her Around we Go station a few times a day and only for a short time. Probably a bit late now (she was never in it for hours anyway), as she is 6 months in a couple of weeks!!

I would say stick to the age it states and when they are younger, don't leave them there too long even if they don't want to get out.


----------



## Vickie

they must have changed the guidelines! Hannah went in hers right around 4 months


----------



## princess_bump

Vickie said:


> they must have changed the guidelines! Hannah went in hers right around 4 months

same as us! x


----------



## keelykat

elliot went in his from 4 months.


----------



## Fossey

charlie07 said:


> There was a story on TV over here the other night about walkers, etc. They are saying that putting babies in walkers, jumperoos etc too soon can cause curvature of the spine. OH translated and it said that the most cases in Europe was in the UK.
> 
> So after that report, we only let Gabbi go in her Around we Go station a few times a day and only for a short time. Probably a bit late now (she was never in it for hours anyway), as she is 6 months in a couple of weeks!!
> 
> I would say stick to the age it states and when they are younger, don't leave them there too long even if they don't want to get out.

Thats interesting, may look more into that, other than that it seems that generally its 4 months. Well she gets christened at 6 months so may buy it for her then. Thanks guys, I will ponder some more.


----------



## tinytoes

Ted went in his unpropped at 4 months I think - once he had good head control. 
Just for short bouncing sessions.


----------



## danni2609

same with bumbos they say 4months but ive seen teeny ones sat all scrunched in them


----------



## leedsforever

I think it must have been changed cos I got courtneys for christmas and she was 4 months and looked fine in it... she was supported well!! She didnt last very long in it at that age though but she LOVES it so much now and can swivel around in the chair and everything!!
Bumbo I put courtney in it at 3 months and again... she was fine!!


----------

